

This Is Your Brain on Magic Mushrooms - jnem
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/nueroscience/this-is-your-brain-on-magic-mushrooms-17364842

======
jnem
The article has a bad link to the research, here is the actual link:
[http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/11/101/201408...](http://rsif.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/11/101/20140873)

